# Please critique



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I know I posted his picture when I first joined but I stumbled onto this section today and would like some feedback on how Frodo looks. I get a lot of comments about his height, that he's to tall and doesn't have the sloped back. He slopes naturally when he's trotting. He's 28.5 inches and weighs 90lbs. This is the best picture I have of him to critique his whole look and also a headshot. I admit I don't know much about the different lines for he was bought from a byb.(I know now, I know) Thanks


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't get the thumbnails to load so I can see a larger image, but from the snap shots in the post he looks handsome although maybe a bit heavy...which is an easy fix...we have to stop spoiling them. Seems to me you know what you have, and for a BYB, by outward appearance, you got lucky with a nice dog, which I am sure is an awesome companion.

I would encourage you to have a great relationship with a Vet and keep an eye out for health issues...keep your fingers cross he is a winner on that front and you've won the BYB lotto.

The whole slope on the back thing is for the show line folks, don't worry about it. Both my dogs are flat as coffee tables. LOL


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not gonna critique your boy, but I will shower him with compliments. He looks awesome to me. I'm not knowledgable enough to critique him, but I do know a goodlookin dog when I see it. :thumbup:


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I think he looks perfect. Thats the exact look I am going to get for my next dog.


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Is he nuetered? WHat age did you nueter him at?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Good looking dog and doesn't look overweight at all to me from this picture. At 28.5", which is big for a GSD, 90 pounds isn't too heavy. Nice tucked stomach, he looks fine weight wise.

As mentioned earlier, no big deal about the whole sloped back thing. You see that a lot more often with the show lines - not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I can't give you a conformation critique, but I can tell you what I think: I think he looks very nice. He does not look overweight to me either, but I'd like to see more muscle definition. He looks balanced in proportions and pleasing to the eye, sweet, intelligent expression. He looks like an American Show line/pet line type dog. You don't need to apologize for him - he is yours, and is obviously well loved and well cared for. 

In the standing picture, the front left looks like he down in the pastern a bit? Hard to tell, and it could be just the way he is standing, or the angle of the photo.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> In the standing picture, the front left looks like he down in the pastern a bit? Hard to tell, and it could be just the way he is standing, or the angle of the photo.


Yeah - I noticed that too. Wasn't sure if he has weak pasterns or it's just the angle of the picture being taken. It looks like the picture is being taken at a 45 degree angle so it's kind of hard to tell.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

ripsofie said:


> Is he nuetered? WHat age did you nueter him at?


He was neutered around 6months.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

He is a gorgeous companion!


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## GuardianShep (Apr 19, 2010)

i m not qualified to post a verdict

but, he seems healthy enough, nice tucked stomach, dont know bout the pastern thing but looks fine in this angle, beautiful coat, i would say a very beautiful elgant head, pointed erect alert ears, sufficiently long and very beautiful tail...

if he does not have a health problem, ENJOY YOUR LIFE WITH HIM.. coz he s a gem. i would want something like this - not a roach backed three time champion who gets tired long time before i get tired..

u say he s from a BYB.. i would say, u r lucky..


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

This caught my eye! 
Bybred girl here also, mine is 26".
You have a beautiful boy!! (But, of course, I am prejudice!!)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think he's a good looking dog, though clearly a bit on the tall side!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is a good looking fellow! My friend had a large male who looked so much like him who was a great dog and best bud to her. Her dog was all american show lines. Many look like him.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well, I like him. 
He looks healthy, solid, and symmetrical, with a nice coat. I'm not crazy about the steep angulation, cow hocked look of so many of todays GSDs so don't be concerned that his back is level. He has a beautiful head and expression. You should be happy with him, I'm betting that he is a great companion dog.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice looking dog, hard to critique without a stack or a straight on side picture.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

He is a beautiful boy! Very good definition of what a GSD should look like.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice healthy looking boy


----------

